
Cloudflare-supported BinaryAST promises dramatically faster JavaScript apps - eastdakota
https://venturebeat.com/2019/05/17/cloudflare-supported-binaryast-promises-dramatically-faster-javascript-apps/
======
bradtn
There's another HN thread posted earlier with a couple of comments. Rather
than post a link to it I'd like to fix this problem once and for all - Why
can't HN detect duplicate news links at post time and just automatically up-
vote the first one?

------
sp332
This is cool, but this is a Mozilla proposal. Cloudflare is just one of
several backers.

